# Most "Exotic' Food



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I realize we all have our little eatables that we've been around since childhood that due to the location, may seem "weird" to others elsewhere. For example, being a Georgian born and raised, it's no biggie for me to have eaten squirrel. My Mom never cooked them, it's just something akin to a "right of passage" here for a boy to go hunting and eat a squirrel or two or ten during his youth. One thing I have discovered in my lifetime is that a shotgun makes for a far less appetizing woodsy lunch.

During my life's travels I've had the opportunity and even at times the pleasure to partake of some stuff that others may consider "weird". If the list were written down it would include the following in addition to the above mentioned squirrels...

- insect larva
- ants
- snake
- chitterlings
- brains
- dog (and most likely cat as well)
- tree bark and other foresty veggies
- eel
- bear
- blood sausage
- haggis
- Rocky Mountain Oysters

These are a few of the world's delights I've sampled.

What have you tried that others might consider "weird"?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Snake: I have eaten three snakes, different nasty buggers that would kill you..LOL...Blood Sausage & Haggis I have had, I assumed they were the same. Larvae = Full grown Bardigrubs or Witchety grubs..Been there too. Bungarra's as well, they are a wild goanna that you have to chase down to catch...They can run at 40MPH! Wild Pig, Wild Goat, Wild Buffalo. Oh Sorry, Roo's as well.......LMAO


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Fried rattlesnake in Sweetwater, Texas; blood tacos and brain tacos in Guanajuato, Mexico. Mmmm-mmmm good!...with enough salsa to kill the taste. The brain had a peanut butter consistency.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I've had:
Elk
Antelope
Emu
Bison
Alligator
Rabbit
Eel

and other exotic (to NJ) veggies like:
Daikon
Kohlrabi
Dandelions
and a few others.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> Fried rattlesnake in Sweetwater, Texas; blood tacos and brain tacos in Guanajuato, Mexico. Mmmm-mmmm good!...with enough salsa to kill the taste. The brain had a peanut butter consistency.


Your brain or the food?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

This thread is making me hungry! 

I don't think I've had that many exotic foods, but some I have had off the top of my head are:

Bugs - Not sure what kind, but i bought them off a street vender in Mexico.
Wild Boar - delicious. 
Bison - I actually eat bison alot.
Rabbit
Blood Sausage
Various exotic fruits and vegetables that I couldn't even think to name.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Also, who watches "Strange Foods?" I LOVE that show!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh wow! I think may have just thrown up in my mouth a lil bit,,,does this count?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Oh wow! I think may have just thrown up in my mouth a lil bit,,,does this count?


Only counts if it's someone else's. u


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Oh wow! I think may have just thrown up in my mouth a lil bit,,,does this count?


NO! & there is no keyboard replacement deal here my friend! Drink coffee at your own risk! LMAO


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

A couple others... tripe and tongue.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I have had tripe too and Jim, I watch the show, It's called Bizarre Foods, I love it.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

scottw said:


> Bizarre Foods


That man eats some stuff I wouldn't even be in the same room as.


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

I've had quite a few already mentioned. Beef tongue has been one of my favorites since I was a kid. I've eaten a lot of wold game and really enjoy it. Especially if I harvested it myself. Escargot is one of my all-time favorites, but I only make it once or twice a year and it's hard to find it in a resturant.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

scottw said:


> I have had tripe too and Jim, I watch the show, It's called Bizarre Foods, I love it.


That's right. As I was typing it I thought it sounded weird.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

DSturg369 said:


> Only counts if it's someone else's. u


Reminds me of a story but it's so gross I think I'd end up calling for a BUICK.



Tashaz said:


> NO! & there is no keyboard replacement deal here my friend! Drink coffee at your own risk! LMAO


I have a keyboard protector,,,been there done that.



scottw said:


> I have had tripe too and Jim, I watch the show, It's called Bizarre Foods, I love it.


I can't eat anything where that kind of stuff passes thru,,,don't care how many times it's been washed. Also can't eat anything where somebody else has already used it to help chew their cudd,,,I'm just funny like that.:laugh:


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

In my years hunting in Arizona I have cooked and eaten elk, deer, javelina, quail, antelope and also quite a few diamondback and mojave rattlesnakes. But I would have to say my most exotic item is fresh mangosteen fruit which I ate in Mindinao, Philippines. It seems that was the only island where it could be grown as attempts to grow in the northern islands were unsuccessful and it's nutritional value declines rapidly after picking so any drinks or canned products you may find elsewhere have less than 5% of the benefits of the fresh fruit.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

The grossest on _Bizarre Foods_ has to be baluts. Andrew Zimern is one sick puppy!


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

I have eaten balut, also in the P.I. A buddy challenged me to some 8-ball, loser had to eat one. I beat him 4 games in a row and he ate 4 balut. Realizing he wasn't going to beat me in pool he had to resort to whining and begging, explaining that if he could eat 4, surely I could handle 1. As we were on our 3rd pitcher of mojo, it seemed like a reasonable request at the time. I assumed I could wolf it down in one bite and be done with it. You can't do a duck egg in one bite, it took three but I did it and resisted the urge to blow chunks. Not an experience I wish to repeat.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Rattlesnake 
Elk
Oryx
Alligator
Dog, or was it Cat?
various tasty sea creatures
R.M.O.


----------



## Captain_Ron (Feb 1, 2007)

I've had Bald Eagle and Manatee cooked right they taste like chicken LOL.....


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Squirrel, deer, elk, snake, basically anything you can shoot or runover here in good ol' West Virginia.

I'm not sure if I'd call it exotic, but we got pepperoni rolls, I'm always surprised at how many people have never heard of them.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know if you would call it exotic, but here are a few:
Squirriel
Rabbit
Deer
Elk
Bear
Raindeer
Duck
Goose
Quail
Phesent
Dove
Gator
Raccoon
Crawfish
Turtle
Wild Boar

There are probably more but that's all I can think of at the moment. LOL, now that I go back and read the list I kind of feel like the "Waterboy"....


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

rocketmann82 said:


> I don't know if you would call it exotic, but here are a few:
> Squirriel
> Rabbit
> Deer
> ...


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

I guess boogers don't count?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I've tried a fair number of those animals/items already listed. Anyone else had chicken feet, kidney, pig feet and ears, or sweetbreads?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> I've tried a fair number of those animals/items already listed. Anyone else had chicken feet, kidney, pig feet and ears, or sweetbreads?


Yes to all the above except the pigs ears, I do not want to hear what a pigs heard thankyou. LOL.


----------



## jfreak53 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hmm well maybe not that high but a few of them I've done. Since I've been traveling since I was a pup to africa and now in Guatemala I've had a few things.

-Fly's (their a delicasy in Africa around a certain time of the year)
-Grub
-Ants (there is a special ant in the month of June here in Guatemala that is big fat and juicy that comes out, I just had one last week, their good. The local's sell them at $5 a pound during this month)
-Shark (dry unless cooked right)
-Iguana (tastes like chicken ha ha)
-Tarantula
-Eyeballs (they are good, got a hard beebee like center to them)
-Fish brains, not much there, kind of like finger food ha ha

Now you see for me it's not a big thing to say I've eaten deer or squirrel, or even squid. I was born in Ohio, so every hunting season we went huntin, that simple. I think it's pretty much the same for anyone who's grown up in OH,IN,PA,MI or anywhere around there.

So to say I've eaten deer and squirrel and rabbit isn't a big deal to me since it's normal in the northwest of the US. Rattlesnake is normal I think in Texas, so it's like the same thing.

And I've eaten squid a lot, every chance I get. I mean just about every sea food place sells it, even in the states. I have it a lot, that and oysters and clams, since every sea food place has them, to me it's normal and something everyone can get.

Am I wrong? Do these things seem un-natural to some of you?


----------



## jfreak53 (Aug 13, 2008)

ekengland07 said:


> I've tried a fair number of those animals/items already listed. Anyone else had chicken feet, kidney, pig feet and ears, or sweetbreads?


Now again that just seems normal to me, don't know why. I mean I grew up eating kidney, and my wife grew up eating cows stomach soup. The same with pig ears, grew up eating them. And chicken feet are great in a soup. So I don't know it just seems normal to me, hmmm.layball:

And I get real pig skin down here, chicharones, which is the real stuff people. I mean not just the skin, the real stuff is about an inch thick, has the skin, outer layer of fat and a small slice of meat on it. It's juicy when you bite into the hardness of it, yum yum yum. I get them about once a week, it's only $2 a pound.


----------

